# Bluesky Bee Supply



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Just wanted to say that it took me a while to start ordering from Blue Sky Bee Supply.

So far I have just been ordering bottles and containers and lids, but service has been the best. 

I had been waiting the better part of two or three weeks for some of my orders to ship. I admit that I should have been more on the ball in watching my inventory but I find it hard to believe that one of the larger (and older) companies in the business cannot ship the next business day after an order is received...in fact it was taking the better part of two to three weeks to ship.

Bluesky gets it out the door fast and thus gets my business.


----------



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

And their prices are by far better than the "older guys"!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I bought a couple things from them, & agree the service & communication was very good.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Cartons of supplies and equipment from Bluesky were sitting on my porch when I came home for lunch today. I had ordered an out-of-stock item which seems to have shown up at their expected arrival date and then shipped to me promptly. Great service.

Glad to support a Beesource advertiser and member. I shop there first these days.

Wayne


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I called them a few weeks ago regarding the purchase of mite away 2 pads that a friend was going to pickup on his way through- we did get the pads but they never did return my calls- I didn't like that very much


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll also vouch for Blue Sky. Very fast and good service. Their 2oz honey bears are awsome. We are going to market them as stocking stuffers at the craft shows this fall. My 9 yr old daughter has a few hives of her own and those bears plus the 6oz bears are hers to sell. The 2oz bears seem very appealing to the young kids. She selected a honey bee in a santa suit for the labels for both the 2oz and 6oz. We'll have to see how her marketing strategy goes at the fairs.....


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I have purchased a few items from them too and I agree with the good service and excellent shipping, they shipped one of my orders the afternoon I ordered it and I received it the next day.


----------



## PAbeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have ordered most of my stuff from them. Try there Durabee jackets or suits there very nice best I have found in that price range. The EZ Bee veil is very nice also. I will be buying all my jackets and suits from them.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Blue Sky Bee Supply*

Thank you for all of the kind words everyone. Melanie and I try hard to provide the best service we can. We are just a small operation and it is not always easy to compete with "the big guys."

Since our overhead is low, we are able to pass savings on to you for what we believe to be some of the best prices in the industry. We believe our "everyday low prices" allow you to have "FREE" shipping year-round when you compare costs to the others who may inflate their prices.

Please note, that on larger bulk orders, sometimes our online shipping quotes are high. However, as many of you can attest to--we only charge actual shipping costs and correct the invoice before charging your card. We prefer to delight. We have been told that other suppliers quote a lower price at checkout, then come back requiring additional shipping $$$. We don't know, but we feel we have missed some business due to the higher quotes.

So, in late January 2011, we will be updating our website. In addition to providing more accurate shipping quotes, the new site will allow you to log in and check your order history, track shipments and see out of stocks (which I must admit, we are pretty good at avoiding) etc.

Also note, we will be phasing out core woodenware (boxes, bottoms, lids and frames) and most foundations in 2011. Don't worry, we will still carry clothing, extractors, queen-rearing items, signs, books, pollen traps, Ross Rounds (inc. RR supers), comb-honey supplies, tools, accessories, medications, labels and of course containers. We will be adding many other new items for 2011.

I invite you to follow us on Twitter and Facebook, as we will be making some pretty exciting and radical announcements in 2011 and we hope that you will continue to be part of it!

If you are in Galveston, TX at the big meeting in January, stop by our booth and introduce yourself. We look forward to meeting you!

Thanks again for a great 2010! May you, your family and bees be blessed for the Holidays and into a Happy New Year!

Respectfully,
Jamie at Blue Sky Bee Supply


----------

